# 1992 Max SE Manual



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

Any suggestions what would make a 92 Maxima (manual trans) cut off without warning? Use to cut off when sitting at a light and but always restarted. After restart it runs real rough though. It now also cuts off while driving down the interstate no warning just goes dead. Nothing comes up on the diagnostic at the dealer and battery is fine. Been trying to figure this problem out for a few years now. Would like to get it to run more reliably.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what exactly does it do when it dies... does it seem to try to fight it, then die, or just flat out die, like you turned the key to the off position...?


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

umm i have a 92 auto, and my max died on me one night...and im talking about dead......i was doing about 45 and my tranny started to shift down automatically, and when i was at a complet stop the car was dead no light, nothing i thought i ran out of gas...i call a friend for help and after i took the time to call i went back to see if it would start, and it did....that was the weriodestt ever, i had it check out the next day...no prob. at all..


if your having a similer prob. with 5 speed then its just a unsolved mistery

though when your car dies does it chouck then dies or you can feel it die?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Almost sounds like an electrical problem. Are you maintaining power to the radio, lights etc. when it dies?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It could also be loss of fuel...or a vacuum leak.


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Maybe*

Maybe an earth problem that is caused by vibration ???????? :cheers:


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

try putting a new fuel filter on.


----------

